# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  trasvase bornos -guadalcacin

## No Registrado

hola,teniendo en cuenta los destrozos que ha ocasionado el rio guadalete a su paso por jerez y viendo el nivel del embalse de guadalcacin que esta a la mitad de su capacidad,para cuando un trasvase bornos-guadalcacin?parece que esten esparando una desgracia o simplemente que este estado no se quiere gastar un euro,bueno habra que sentarse a esperar,un saludo.

----------


## ramon

Parece evidente que este trasvase es más que pertinente, en caso de que se obtenga la voluntad política suficiente, mientras que se proyecta, se aprueban los presupuestos y se comienza la obra pasarán 3-4 años, más el tiempo de realización de dicha obra, de la cual no tenemos información sobre su envergadura... pues siendo optimista min. 6 años.

----------

